# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Diluting HGH Frag with BW

## swolt

I have 5mg of HGH Fragment 176-191. 

I have a large vial empty. How much BW water do I dilute it with for accurate potency??

I am going to inject 400mcg daily into my test ... 1 in am and 1 in pm

Just want to get the potency correct for my test rat....

----------


## plzr8

if you plan to stick to that 400mcg dose, then to makes things easier, i would add 2.5mL of BW.

that way, every even '20' mark on a slin pin is equal to 400mcg and will be good for slightly more than 12 doses

i suggest using the air bubble method as well. leave a tiny air bubble in barrel to make sure you purge & get every drop during administration

good luck with the research rat  :7up:

----------


## swolt

I have diluted the 5mg with 5cc's of BW , so every 1/2 cc is 200mcg right?

I am doing that in am and pm

on air pocket just leave a little air, that doesnt leave lumps under skin does it? Just make sure to message area right?

Sorry new to this type of peptide just being safe..

----------


## plzr8

no, your math is incorrect. 5mg with 5mL of BW....1/2 cc is 500mcg

the pocket of air is very small, not even a full 'tick' on a slin pin...just a bubble really and yes it will cause no problems when injected

----------


## swolt

Yeah I put 5cc of BW into the 5mg of Hgh Frag

So for 200mcg it will be at the 20 mark right?

Got some bad math info from someone.....

What is the best dosage and where should it be injected. My rat is has some small love handles and some puffy nipples he is trying to get rid of... My rat is very depressed.....

any insight will be helpful, thanks

----------


## plzr8

yeah 200mcg is the '20' mark with 5mL

300mcg ED is a good dose. inject it subq with insulin pin.

not sure if there are any site-specific benefits, but feel free to pinch some skin on the rats love handles and inject there. subq injections can easily be done around the abdonem & love handles...

----------


## swolt

It is nice to get some good feedback for a change... Thanks for the Help Bro

----------


## plzr8

not a problem...good luck

----------


## swolt

Put my HGH Fragment in Fridge, some numbnut turned down the temp and mine if frozen now.... I am thawing it out... will it be okay or am i SCREWED..

----------


## plzr8

honestly...dont have a definite answer for you & i don't think anyone can tell you for sure.

allow it to thaw for a little while and then put in fridge. you should invest in a small refrigerator thermometer (about $4) and maintain 35-45 degree farenheit.

the peptide may have lost some potency or it may be fine. regardless, IMO theres only one way to find out  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## longhorn814

plzr8 did you notice anything from frag? I took it and noticed nothing..even was doing 800mcg/day at one point

----------


## plzr8

believe it or not, i can honestly say i did. it was around mid-summer of last year i believe when i last used it and i never exceeded 300-400mcg ED. most notably i saw some minor improvement in the abdonem area, was starting to get some serious vascularity & veins there lol

it was that "new at the time" Tyr HGH frag...so i believe thats 176 right?

after posting on this thread, im considering trying to get some more  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## longhorn814

> believe it or not, i can honestly say i did. it was around mid-summer of last year i believe when i last used it and i never exceeded 300-400mcg ED. most notably i saw some minor improvement in the abdonem area, was starting to get some serious vascularity & veins there lol
> 
> it was that "new at the time" Tyr HGH frag...so i believe thats 176 right?
> 
> after posting on this thread, im considering trying to get some more


yeah I believe I was the one who talked about that frag to you..i initially thought it was doing something, but started to realize it wasnt working..the reason being a lot of people were saying the frag is only good after reconstituting for about a day or two and then it breaks down..some sources were actually doing 1 or 2 mg vials

----------


## plzr8

yeah i believe we did...

i've seen the 176 in 2mg vials. might give it another go for a couple weeks and post up some thoughts then. last year when i used it with good results, i remember my diet being really dialed in. so dont let me give the frag too much credit just yet...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Garbanzo Dude

would it help and can you reconstitute a small amount daily??

----------


## plzr8

> would it help and can you reconstitute a small amount daily??


well depends on the content of the vial...smallest amount i've seen is 2mg. so if you are taking 500mcg ED, for example, that will last 4 days...

----------


## swolt

longhorn who is the chic on your profile?

----------


## swolt

I have two problem areas that I F-ing hate...... I have some chest fat around the nipple area that pisses me off. No matter how hard I work it stays. I am lean. I have slight gyno, but still believe that there is some fat in there that needs to get the f out......

Also my love handles are not bad, but I want them gone....

I do a lot of cardio daily, eat right, get plenty of sleep... I do it by the book...

What is the best stuff to use??

HGH Fragment?
HGH?
Fat loss gel?
Cut the sons of biatches off?

----------


## loco80

Hello I am new to the forum 2 hours ago I tried for first time HGH fragment 176-191
5mg vial
diluted with 2 ml of water
to take about 500 mcg daily in 2 shots

effect not believe was caused by a bit of anxiety
but my heart as if I had gone in the throat and for a few minutes I had palpitations and flushing after 30/40 min from ignezione
you think is right?

----------


## nk92mi

never ran it before but i am waiting for some to come in. my fat rat is hoping that the stuff he read is true. i believe that it was your anxiety, especially if no other effects were felt. from what i have been reading, start off at 200mcg a day and work yourself up to 500mcg a day.

----------


## tballz

The hgh frags like 176-191 and 177-191 need to be used for long periods of time in order to see any effect.

----------


## nk92mi

so tballz, do u think that 5 months of hgh frag 176 at 200mcg ED for 5 on/2 off, would yield some good results? i also plan to run a lil cycle on the 2nd-4th months

----------

